# Cheerio's



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Are Cheerio's good training treats?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If your dog likes them they are. I know a dog who works for lettuce. It's whatever floats their boat.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Naw, gets a little messy with the milk and sugar, plus you need two hands for the bowl and the spoon :


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

When I had a 3.5 pound Maltese puppy, my vet recommended using them as treats cuz I couldn't find anything small enough to work.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It was one of the treats used and recommended by the obedience school we went to.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine still love them. The only trouble I had was when they were hot... sometimes they would inhale one, and cough.. I can't use anything small and dry at these times.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah loved them, but they figure out pretty quickly they are small and not just one or two is going to cut it. : )


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

When Miss Happy was being trained for underground electric fence, the trainer used cheerios and she loved them.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I use them for at home training, I use what ever I can find at home. My dogs like them too. Cherios and Zukes to me are about the same when it comes to dogs inhaling them, and Cherios are cheaper so go for it!!!

I save the pricey treats for class and events.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I've always found that the kind of treat doesn't matter as much as giving the reward.
I break treats in half. Crockett gobbles his down so fast he hardly tastes them!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has cholesterol in his corneas so his opthamologist recommended Cheerios for treats since many regular treats have alot of fat.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Are Cheerio's good training treats?


My vet encourages all of his patients to use Cheerios (along with acceptable fruits & veggies) in place of the more commonplace treats as they avoid a lot of the fat, sugar, sodium and "nasties" available in many of the commercial treats. My only concern with using them with larger dogs (especially those that inhale food) is the size/choking potential mentioned by others (then again, most all treats can pose that kind of risk).

p.s. Moverking, your post is the chuckle of the thread.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

The FDA has decided to go after Cheerios (labeling about reduction of cholesterol etc.).
I think in the future they will be available in pill bottles and cost a zillion dollars a box so we better stockup. 

FYI, I started eating Cheerios for b-fast daily for a few months and did have a reduction in my numbers. It's the fiber, so I think ever product with fiber should label the benefits and have the FDA go after them all.

I think the FDA has bigger issues to deal with, leave my Cheerios alone.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, G-Man had a visit with his breeder, saw his Mom, got to run around with 5 other dogs, and had a grand time yesterday. I asked about the Cheerios, and she expressed concern about the sugar. I got some other idea's instead though.

She also cooked me up a homeopathic remedy (or at least treatment) for weepy eye. G-Man's left eye tends to weep a bit. It's basically well-strainged Rosemary Tea (a pinch boiled in 1/3 cup of water, then cooled and filtered well. Just squirt it in the effected eye. Can keep for 2 days before making a new batch.

Anyone else used this or heard of it?


----------

